# Ratteries in Connecticut?



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

The only rattery I could find in Connecticut was the NEOrat Rattery which seems to be closed, as the last anticipated litter was in 2007. I don't want to have to resort to buying from a pet store. If I can't find any ratteries, I'll go with Mainely Rat Rescue or look at Petfinder. If you know of any ratteries in or around connecticut, please please PLEASE post them here!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

There aren't any I would consider ethical in or near CT. NEOrat's has been closed for quite some time.

MRR has a few foster homes in CT, as well as farther fosters but can often arrange transportation. There are a ton of sweet rats right now.

As for shelters, the MSPCA at Nevin's Farm frequently has rats.


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

Alright. I saw two adorable little bucks on the website, so I'll be looking into it.
Thanks!


----------

